# Loughborough General Hospital, August 2011



## Darksider (Aug 15, 2011)

Hi Folks,

First time post on here, so hello to you all. 

I made a visit to the old Loughborough General Hospital the other day after it was in the local press 
as it is eventually going to be developed. I have seen the great photos on here earlier from Scoobs 
and though an update wouldn't go amiss. Unsurprisingly it seems to be even more trashed than it had been 
back in 2008. 
We went pretty early in the morning in the hope that we could avoid any issues or run ins with squatters or smack heads etc... we did not run into anyone or see any needles about . The worst was a plentiful supply of cans of special brew...empty of course!

Rear of the building



IMG_5094 by AdamJJ1, on Flickr

and the front...



IMG_5096 by AdamJJ1, on Flickr

One of the external fire escapes. This one has been cut off to hinder entrance, the one on the other side was boarded up very securely.



IMG_5010 by AdamJJ1, on Flickr

Part of one of the mains boards that had been looted



IMG_5014 by AdamJJ1, on Flickr

First floor hallway looking in a pretty sorry state. We didn't hang around too long on the ground floor as it was pitch black and i had forgotten my torch 



IMG_5021 by AdamJJ1, on Flickr

One of the numerous smashed up mains boards



IMG_5024 by AdamJJ1, on Flickr

This made us laugh



IMG_5027 by AdamJJ1, on Flickr

More amusement



IMG_5035 by AdamJJ1, on Flickr

Landing and some of the original staircase can be seen



IMG_5026 by AdamJJ1, on Flickr

One of the wards



IMG_5037 by AdamJJ1, on Flickr

Some sort of balcony area



IMG_5039 by AdamJJ1, on Flickr

A sample of some of the graffiti



IMG_5045 by AdamJJ1, on Flickr

There was very little to be seen of the original fittings



IMG_5050 by AdamJJ1, on Flickr

It dumbfounds me that someone would want to go to the length of kicking in every single panel in a partition wall...



IMG_5058 by AdamJJ1, on Flickr

One of the less secure looking corridors



IMG_5065 by AdamJJ1, on Flickr

I think that this was the original reception area



IMG_5086 by AdamJJ1, on Flickr

Guidelines on waste disposal...now if only the chavs would listen....



IMG_5048 by AdamJJ1, on Flickr

Rooftop shot. The flat roof was in immaculate condition!



IMG_5079 by AdamJJ1, on Flickr


----------



## Janey68 (Aug 15, 2011)

Great pics, thanks I enjoyed those


----------



## sparky. (Aug 15, 2011)

Looks brilliant great pics


----------



## Goldie87 (Aug 15, 2011)

Cool stuff, been a long time now since i've seen anything from here.


----------



## Em_Ux (Aug 16, 2011)

This looks a good explore. I like the roof top shot. Thanks for posting


----------



## King Al (Aug 16, 2011)

Great first report Darksider! looking forward to your next one


----------



## Scaramanger (Aug 16, 2011)

cool looking place....

I don't get why toilets sinks urinals etc always seem to get smashed up ??


----------



## Pincheck (Aug 21, 2011)

good stuff mate , well done on your first report,looks like it would have been a good one to see before it got a bit trashed but well worth it all the same


----------

